# how many times can a goat get pregnant



## Hannah

I have a nigerian dwarf I thinks she has been pregnant 3 times because she is three and now she is pregnant again.


----------



## liz

There are some who will breed a doe "back to back"....meaning that as soon as she delivers, the first heat following the birth, she is bred again....goats carry a pregnancy for 5 months, your 3 year old IF she was bred back to back numerous times, she could be on her 5th pregnancy.
IMO, this is not good or humane management due to how pregnancy and kid rearing can take a toll on the does health...I personally have my does bred to freshen once a year, they raise their kids and I milk til they are dried off and bred again in the fall for spring kids.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Oh WOW I never knew some people did that, I did it ONCE and felt horrible about it. My doe had a single and he left as a bottle baby and about 1 month later we re bred her because she had good weight and health.

But I agree with liz. I normally only breed once a year..


----------



## lissablack

Lots of goats have a kidding a year for 10 years or more.

Jan


----------



## liz

Once a year for as long as the doe can or is able to. Some will breed a doe til 12 years old, depends on the goats health and her ability to carry, deliver and feed kids at a late age.


----------



## toth boer goats

Liz is absolutely correct ...in everything she said... :thumb: 


I breed 1x a year..... 

The more often you do it ...the harder it is on them... and can shorten their kidding life in years..


----------



## Hannah

ok I just want to do what is best for her


----------



## KW Farms

We also breed once per year and feel it's better on the doe and keeps her healthier and happier.

I know that some does will have litters up to 2 times per year, that is usually pretty hard on them though and will wear out their body faster. I know of a doe who had quintuplets two times in one year! She got a nice long break after that though. 

But anyway, yeah 1 time per year is usually ideal.


----------



## toth boer goats

> ok I just want to do what is best for her


 :wink: :hug:


----------



## Arkansas Goat Mom

Is it one year after they give birth? Or they get pregnant same time every year?


----------



## ksalvagno

You breed them in the fall. They give birth in the spring.


----------



## goatblessings

It really depends on your breed of goat. Some breeds can breed anytime ( aseasonal), some breed in the fall ( seasonal). If you want to manage your breedings, you need to know when your does are in heat, and then put the buck in so you know when to prepare for and expect kids.


----------

